# Solved: Set up data plan for ipad 2 but it says there is no data plan



## cmwernick3201 (Sep 14, 2007)

I went to AT&T's website and set up a data plan for my iPad2 and it said I will be billed immediately. I've tried to use the internet on my ipad and it still says there's no data plan. What gives? How do I fix this? I put in my IMEI and ICCID numbers just like it asked and everything went fine on the signup page. Is there a step I'm missing? I've tried everything I can think of and I've googled it a hundred different ways.

Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

This has been marked solved. Are you still trying to find a solution?


----------

